# Are The Magic Soft?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In short, I think that Orlando needs to establish some sort of “power game.” Dwight doesn’t have the ability right now to overpower an entire defense like Shaq did when he played in Orlando and L.A. His sweeping hook shot is improving, but he doesn’t really wear out anyone on the front lines with his offensive game. Chicago’s front line of Joakim Noah and Tyrus Thomas looked just as spry at the end of the game last night as they did right after tip-off. If they were going against the Diesel circa 1998, they would have had their hands on their knees, waving to the sidelines for a sub.
> 
> Stan Van Gundy can yell and scream his head off that his team isn’t tough enough, but right now, he’s not putting them in the right positions to prove their toughness. With four guys on the perimeter and Howard on the block, the Magic give up on every single offensive rebound unless it comes somewhere within Dwight’s hemisphere. If he doesn’t elevate and pull it down, they basically concede the possession and try to get back on D to prevent transition.
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2009/02/are-the-magic-soft/#more-5402


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, we have a soft team. How come you are not playing with passion against the team which is killing you every postseason and making jokes about you? this is ridiculous, it means players have no pride at all. Hedo, Howard, Rashard, they are all nice guys, nice players, but not tough, they dont have a character, they are playing without anger. Magic management always signs "nice" players, you cant win in the NBA being nice, you need players like Rasheed Wallace to be a contending team, how Otis likes to call his team...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Outside of Howard, yes the Magic are pretty soft.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Howard is also soft, when he finally destroys Rasheed Wallace and Dice, then he ll be ok...right now he is all about jokes and fun! right now his only revenge is to order in room dining to Billiups hotel room, ridiculous...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Babir said:


> Howard is also soft, when he finally destroys Rasheed Wallace and Dice, then he ll be ok...right now he is all about jokes and fun! right now his only revenge is to order in room dining to Billiups hotel room, ridiculous...


So he's soft because he likes to have fun and one certain team gives him problems.

Got it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The Magic are soft when they're losing, like the Lakers are seen as being at times.

When you're winning, you're fine.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

It is fine to have fun, but in particular moments, games you should remove that stupid smile, jokes and concentrate on the game. Howard is still too childish to take his game and team to another level, yes he is getting pretty impressive numbers but he struggles mightly against Celtics and Pistons and everyone else who does not respect him and plays him phisicaly, he cant respond properly against that. I hope he'll be better in the future...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

playoff lock and 4th best record in the league.....


i guess people are trying very hard to find things to complain about...


why the focus on offensive boards???

the magic's strategy of 4 on the perimter, howard on the blocks has been working.....their record reflects their success, and their success can be directly attirubted to the style of play they employ.....they sacrifice offensive boards, but so what???


if it ain't broke, why fix it????


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Hell yes we're soft. Especially Rashard Lewis and Hedo..

The sad part about watching the rest of this season and into the Postseason is if Rafer isn't having a good night playmaking, that Rashard Lewis will continue (Who's finally trying to breakout of a huge slump) to be the most worthless $119 Million money can buy.

Although Howard gets alot of calls, there are alot of times that this guy gets claubbered and the refs swallow the whistle. I know you can't call it everytime but DAMN, can we get some kinda consistancy? Shaq lowered his shoulder for a decade, but Howard can't do it? WTH?

Pietrus has been a huge disappointment. If he hasn't been injured 70% of the season, he's in there jacking up shots or making a play that makes you scratch your head. His defense hasn't been anything to write home about, and a rookie has been flatout outplaying him a good portion of the season. I thought he was going to come in and move around the court (offensively and defensively) and make plays , whether it's a weakside block, offensive rebound putback dunks, or something. Hell!

I know one thing, the Magic better find a rhythm offensively (& start showing some tenacity defensively), or they're in for a rude awakening come April & May.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Prolific Scorer :cheers:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, we are soft. It's pretty clear right now that 5'10" Jameer Nelson was the toughest guy on the team...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Yes, we are soft. It's pretty clear right now that 5'10" Jameer Nelson was the toughest guy on the team...


Amen.


I really feel bad for Stan, he knows what he's doing and I totally love and respect him as a Head Coach. He knows how good this team _was_ earlier in the season and knows how good this team _can_ be, but has to watch the brand of basketball they're playing right now. His ulcer is bleeding as we speak..


----------

